# Orchestral piece, need help and ideas



## mediumaevum

I've composed a hymn-like melody, in a 16th-19th century style.

I've done some basic orchestration, but I'd like to know what you think of my idea so far, and also how to improve it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fhymn-orchestra


----------



## mediumaevum

What do you think of this?


----------



## Cygnenoir

Really nice. Some woodwinds playing on top of the strings, for example an oboe, I think would to the trick. Maybe put in one or two short pauses between the phrases to make it more exciting, including some changes in the dynamics.
But go with your own gut feeling. I do like the melody!


----------



## gprengel

Hello, I really enjoyed your hymn, especially when the choir enters! A wonderful melody and solemn atmoshere! Move on with the piece.What sound tool do you use?

Gerd


----------

